# Blue eye cod and gem fish recipes



## rami_m (May 9, 2016)

During the weekend I caught some blue eye cod. Any suggestions?


----------



## Brucewml (May 9, 2016)

Good job Rami!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DamageInc (May 9, 2016)

If I had fresh cod in front of me right now, I would make fish & chips. But that's just me.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 9, 2016)

Very nice Rami! I have a very similar fish ready to fillet first thing tomorrow.

Blue eye is very versatile, the head is great for soups, it splits very easily. The flesh is quite firm with nice large flakes. I like to salt it for around 20minutes, Brush off & gently steam. 
It also holds up well in things like pies & curries.

Also it's called blue eye Trevalla these days, not cod anymore.


----------



## schanop (May 9, 2016)

Where is your deba, Rami? Very nice catch.


----------



## rami_m (May 9, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> Very nice Rami! I have a very similar fish ready to fillet first thing tomorrow.
> 
> Blue eye is very versatile, the head is great for soups, it splits very easily. The flesh is quite firm with nice large flakes. I like to salt it for around 20minutes, Brush off & gently steam.
> It also holds up well in things like pies & curries.
> ...



Thanks Huw. Will try something simple first and see. I actually grabbed the collar and had it grilled last night. Tasted quite nice. Too bad I couldn't used my deba when I had it. Does anyone sell stainless deba?


----------



## Dardeau (May 9, 2016)

Jon has a high dollar one, and there is a Sukenari Ginsanko one on JCK. I'm pretty sure Sakai Takayuki makes a ginsanko deba as well, but someone would have to special order it for you.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 9, 2016)

I'm from Cape Cod and have I've pulled so many cod out of the water but have never seen that species. I'm now a hypocrite fisherman cause my heart breaks just a little when I see such a beautiful animal pulled from the sea. 


I'm sure my thoughts would be quire ephemeral after Rami served it. Seriously, nice catch. Tell us how you caught it? Giging off the bottom? What did it weigh looks around 25-28LBS?

Regarding cooking: My all time favorite way to cook whole fish is covering it with a layer of egg whites fortified with salt, gullet stuffed with herbs and lemon. Thats a pretty big cod, I cook it three ways:

1.) Filet one side. Fish and Chips and/or pan seared and/or poached.
2.) Salt Cake bake
3.) Fish soup using the bones and random scraps saved after roasting.

Please do eat the eyes too. it would be a shame to waste those peepers. Just remove the white iris and sclera jacket and spoon out the virtuous humor. Its akin to bone marrow.


----------



## bkultra (May 9, 2016)

Rami that's not a fish... This is a fish 






(Hope Crocodile Dundee is known in Australia)


----------



## rami_m (May 9, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm from Cape Cod and have I've pulled so many cod out of the water but have never seen that species. I'm now a hypocrite fisherman cause my heart breaks just a little when I see such a beautiful animal pulled from the sea.
> 
> 
> I'm sure my thoughts would be quire ephemeral after Rami served it. Seriously, nice catch. Tell us how you caught it? Giging off the bottom? What did it weigh looks around 25-28LBS?
> ...



Thanks mate. Don't worry about the catch and release. This particulate (trevalla ?) Species. Is not particularly threatened. Fisheries here have both bag and size limits which I respect. This coupled with the fact that there is a limited season for them makes them a sustainable catch.  we do release other species depending on what we catch. These were caught doing deep drops at 400meters. 

Will keep the recipes In mind.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 9, 2016)

Electric reels Rami? That's deep I'm surprised that cods swim blatter isn't blown out


----------



## rami_m (May 9, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Electric reels Rami? That's deep I'm surprised that cods swim blatter isn't blown out



Nope old alvey winch. The bladder have blown out and we deflated it.


----------

